# PTAP 2013-2014



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

hi, I was wondering, does anybody have any insight on the upcoming merit on PTAP for this year? I know last year it was extremely high, with the closing merit 883. It cant go any higher, can it? the deductions for foreign students is already so great. Just due to this I took so many AP tests in an attempt to get a high score, but with my calculations and the crazy deductions IBCC does, I project my merit to be around 897-904, depending on if they cut like madmen, or slightly-almost polite men. Do you think Im safe to get a seat? The merit cant increase by much can it? Im hoping the merit will go down a bit, as not everyone takes AP tests, and since last year it was impossibly high.


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

anyone????????


----------



## mahazahid08 (Jun 27, 2013)

*PTAP 2013*

hi Sarah! Yes I know last year the merit was extremely high! Don't know what's going to happen this year, just praying for the best! 
I'm studying in the UK, so have to take SAT tests as well.
Where are you hoping to apply? I'm sure you'll have a good chance to get on the list if you get that result!


----------



## Melody (Jul 27, 2013)

*Pakistan Technical Assistant Seats 2013-2014 ; Information Required?*

I also want to apply for PTAP seats; wondering if anyone has applied yet. Has the registration even started yet? Also, could everyone post their marks after IBCC equivalence so that we could get a good grasp of the merit list for this year. Wondering if I have any chance too??? You know it would be helpful if the students of 2012 PTAP seats could add to the new coming students for this year...any useful information would help!!! 897-904 is a great sure; I think you have a pretty high chance to get in. By the way? Which university are you planning to apply to?


----------

